# Never seen a lamp like this



## Les (Jan 18, 2008)

I work at Lowe's and we just did our inventory. As a result we got to clearance out all kinds of fixtures and I got a set of Portfolio track lights. (regular $88.00 marked down to $8.80!!!)

Anyway they take a type of lamp I have never seen in my life! It's a par 36 lamp (par 36+c lamp code GU 111 GU 10 120v 75w.) It's similar to a 4515 but with a more refined reflector (like a Source Four or SL reflector and a diffuser instead of a dish in front of the lamp capsule). It's manufactured by "Lucky Walter", whoever they are. 

Where could I buy these replacements should I need them and how much are they?

I've included some pic's because they're pretty interesting.


----------



## JD (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! Hard one!
I think the lamp is a Sylvania. Check out this pdf and look at the bottom of page 2 (SYL22221) (230 volt) but looks a LOT like what you have!

http://www.perel.fi/pdf/sylvania_hi_spot_lamps_k.pdf

I went to the Sylvania site but it was a pain so I gave up!

Good luck! Neat looking little things!


----------



## ship (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope, not the Osram above.

Fascinating sort of a AR-111 type shape with frosted center with a MR-120v common to the market base with a support system for the lamp.

Never seen a lamp like this before - never even in my local store of that brand. Buy them up and put them away as curiosity and study for later. Gimbel rings are sort of common in supporting the lamp as in home owner type stuff the GU-10 lamp base for 120 applications.


----------



## duddysway19 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was also searching for this lamp. It appears that there is a regular short life lamp that will replace this lamp. Using the following description you should be able to find a replacement online. 75R111/FL/LN/GU Hope this helps.


----------



## Les (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks man. Actually we just started selling them at Lowe's (however they will disappear if they don't prove to be good sellers). They are around $8 each.


----------



## ship (Jul 27, 2009)

On second thought I think they could be a version of the ones JD noted above in the 110mm size linked to assuming there is a 120/130v version available and it does not seem to be the case. JD has the Euro version of the Sylvania website posted. Believe they have three websites, Euro Sylvania that's harder to get to, Euro Osram and American Sylvania websites. There is some Sylvania lamps available for Europe for this 'Hi-Brite' series that are not available in the US including to a specific audience blinder on tour now. Lamp distriubuters worth their money can get such a lamp for a price. Possible you can get the lamps thru the fixture manufacturer also, though that would be a good reason why they are now selling at 10% of retail now if you can't get the lamps.

On the other hand if really 110mm in dia. instead of PAR 36, a difference of 4.3mm in dia, than a standard AR-111 reflector kit should fit the fixture. Couple of options there, don't remember if the if it's a AR-111 or PAR 36 ray light kit but there is that version. Than the actual AR-111 reflector kits normally with a center shield covering the lamp instead of a frosted lens. Normally such fixtures are 12v but there is other wattage versions and in fact versions believe from Norman Lamps that allow for replaceable lamps which would allow for a 120v lamp capsule lamp to replace the 12v one. Lots of optins available for GU-4 capsule lamps though I'm not awarea of any AR-111 fixtures on the market with a GU-10 base so you might have to do some re-wiring.

Could be an option assuming it's 110 thru 111mm dia. instead of 114.3mm or that the smaller lamp fits and it probably would.


----------



## LeslieH (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I see it's been awhile since people have replied to your post so I hope you still check this. I bought a house with the exact fixtures in that it looks like you got from Lowe's so I'm betting that's where mine came from, too- Lucky Walter bulbs included. 

Did you ever find a good source for these lamps? I have one burnt out now and since I can't find them at the local hardware shops, I can see that I need to find them and hoard them. Any leads?


----------



## ship (Jan 9, 2012)

LeslieH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see it's been awhile since people have replied to your post so I hope you still check this. I bought a house with the exact fixtures in that it looks like you got from Lowe's so I'm betting that's where mine came from, too- Lucky Walter bulbs included.
> 
> Did you ever find a good source for these lamps? I have one burnt out now and since I can't find them at the local hardware shops, I can see that I need to find them and hoard them. Any leads?


 
Sorry, have not been back to that brand of store since a un-PC corporate choice by them.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 9, 2012)

75 WATT AR111/FL GU10 AR111 PAR36 SUPRA LIFE HALOGEN BULB 4,000 HOURS

With a 4,000 hour life you aren't doing too bad for the price.


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2012)

LeslieH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see it's been awhile since people have replied to your post so I hope you still check this. I bought a house with the exact fixtures in that it looks like you got from Lowe's so I'm betting that's where mine came from, too- Lucky Walter bulbs included.
> 
> Did you ever find a good source for these lamps? I have one burnt out now and since I can't find them at the local hardware shops, I can see that I need to find them and hoard them. Any leads?



Wow, two Leslie's on one forum! 

Shortly after I found the track light, Lowe's started stocking the lamps for them. I think they are made by someone other than Lucky Walter -- seems like it's a more mainstream brand like Sylvania or Phillips. I noticed that they also currently sell aim-able recessed cans with the same type of lamp. It's been a while since I've looked, but I'll check to see if they still carry the lamps since I _still_ work at Lowe's (but I'm in the Paint department and rarely venture to Electrical anymore -- too many questions, get stuck there trying to call over the electrical guy who is busy trying to explain a ceiling fan to a nice old lady, meanwhile my call buttons are going off and customers are impatiently waiting at my own desk, yada yada round and round we go ;p). 

I no longer have the track light -- ended up installing it in an apartment I lived in and didn't care to reinstall the cheap ceiling fan when I moved out, so I let them keep it. I loved the beam spread of those lamps - kind of like a soft-edged pinspot but with a wider beam angle. One day I might buy up some of those lamps and sockets and base an entire fixture around them. They have a really cool industrial look to them.


65535 said:


> 75 WATT AR111/FL GU10 AR111 PAR36 SUPRA LIFE HALOGEN BULB 4,000 HOURS
> 
> With a 4,000 hour life you aren't doing too bad for the price.



Wow, 12 of those lamps for $15?! That's a great deal!


ship said:


> Sorry, have not been back to that brand of store since a un-PC corporate choice by them.



Curious about this -- I know they caught a lot of flack recently for pulling their ads on a TLC show called American Muslim (or something like that). From what I knew it was more of an issue with the show's poor ratings as opposed to the actual content. Other than that, I hadn't heard of anything unless it was several years ago.


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 9, 2012)

Les said:


> Wow, two Leslie's on one forum!
> 
> Shortly after I found the track light, Lowe's started stocking the lamps for them. I think they are made by someone other than Lucky Walter -- seems like it's a more mainstream brand like Sylvania or Phillips. I noticed that they also currently sell aim-able recessed cans with the same type of lamp. It's been a while since I've looked, but I'll check to see if they still carry the lamps since I _still_ work at Lowe's (but I'm in the Paint department and rarely venture to Electrical anymore -- too many questions, get stuck there trying to call over the electrical guy who is busy trying to explain a ceiling fan to a nice old lady, meanwhile my call buttons are going off and customers are impatiently waiting at my own desk, yada yada round and round we go ;p).
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure that price is for one lamp, not the case.


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2012)

techieman33 said:


> I'm pretty sure that price is for one lamp, not the case.



Ah, if it seems too good to be true...


----------



## shiben (Jan 9, 2012)

Les said:


> Curious about this -- I know they caught a lot of flack recently for pulling their ads on a TLC show called American Muslim (or something like that). From what I knew it was more of an issue with the show's poor ratings as opposed to the actual content. Other than that, I hadn't heard of anything unless it was several years ago.


 
Was still a really dumb decision, then someone said it was due to the "controversy" surrounding the show. The show was total crap, but that one statement kind of made the entire company look really, really bad.


----------

